# Does FF ever keep stats from information gleaned on here for overseas clinics



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I look at some of the international thread and see more bfn's then bfp's in some clinics and far below the 50%. And notice some clinics that have a good reputation all of a sudden get a run of BFN's is this a byproduct of them becoming very busy and successful. I wondered if there was a way to gather info in figures only.


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello
I think that you would not be able to judge success of a clinic from just what you read on this site.  Keep in mind that there are far more patients then just those that happen to be members of this site.  Also FF tends to have a great number of people that go to certain clinics ( to Spainfrom the UK  for example)  whereas I know very few people on FF that go to the Ukraine.  However on another group I used to follow there was a great number of women going to ISIDA in Ukraine ( for example) or elsewhere and getting lots of BFP.  

What I have found ( from 4 different good clinics) is that you must choose the one that fits with your needs ( cost, travel, treatments offered, etc) and communicates with you very well and whenever needed.  

I was not really sure what you meant by your comment that a clinic would get a string of BFN because they had gotten too successful  Surely they would get a string of BFP?  I guess you are wondering if they tend to then get careless or over burdened.  I honestly do not think this would be giving less BFP but would cause you to wait longer for donors or have less then perfect communications.

I don't believe that very many clinics really do get better then 50% BFP if you mean pregnancy and not just a positive beta.  That would be a very good level of success.

To my knowledge there is no organized published statistics across  European clinics although I think ESHRE members share this info; the clinics keep there own stats and you can ask them for them.  
b123


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks b

I had gotten the info of the BFN's from another site, but it is just conjecture.  Do you have the info on the group that go to ISIDA, I am still open to all options at the moment and have only recently been looking to the east europeans. So any help would be grateful. I thinking of course the cost is very appealing from this part of Europe, I have the funds to go to Spain but wonder what additional service I would get there.  

Congrats saw you have a BFP at the bottom of your page.

Can I ask you why you chose your clinic.


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

I was just reading through the last newsletter of IVF news and read worldwide stats on ART treatments.  It says the live birth raite varies per country but is between 10-37%.  Of course live birth rate would alwasy be lower then the Succees rates clinics give as not all BFP end up to term unfortunately.

I choose my last clinic on advise of a friend,  my previous two based on the very good contact I was having with them after having already researched them and feeling it would also fit for donors, cost, travel. The first clinic was here locally before I was over the age limits and turned away. 

I never went to spanish clinic as I first researched them and was looking for RH neg donor and thought it would be ages to get a match ( gave up and used RH positive ) but from the past two years I see so many woman really happy going to spain.  I think coming from UK it is so easy and there is so much support.  I tended to take the "road less travelled" not sure why really... will never know if it made it a difference + or -.  There are also good clinics in Czech Rep and Poland that seem to have good donor availability.  If you do not need donors there are many possibilities of clinics throughout Europe.  
I will send you an IM with some other info.
b123


----------

